# staining beechwood



## plumbco (Jan 25, 2006)

anyone recommend a dark color stain that looks good on beechwood. I was thinking bristo walnut. This is my personal house and the homes I build we always go the norm from around here with oak and light stains.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Why on earth would you want to dark stain beechwood? I think it has a better grain than most, but... that my personal take.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Isn't beechwood what they normally use for basketball courts and dance floors? That stuff is beautiful when it's natural or very blonde. Dark staining it would kinda screw up the whole reason for using beechwood. Might as well have used oak.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm with the others, why?


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Isn't beechwood what they normally use for basketball courts and dance floors? That stuff is beautiful when it's natural or very blonde. Dark staining it would kinda screw up the whole reason for using beechwood. Might as well have used oak.


no,thats usually maple.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Beechwood has a variated color, from very light to fairly dark. That's probably the reason for wanting to stain it. It's also about as hard as red oak, so it's not likely to take a dark stain in one coat, and subsequent coats are likely to sit on top, unless wiped off, in which case, it won't "take" very well. The stain will come out more like a tone.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

I think thats what we meant, its a good light stain wood, why go dark? I mean, beechwood soild core doors are more expensive than oak... oak has a nice marble but.... beechwood has a beter marble imo, and obviously from the price difference, others think that way as well. Staining it natural would look great, staining it dark red like cherry... well... uggggh. Why spend the extra money to get the grain if you dont use it?


----------



## plumbco (Jan 25, 2006)

I don't really know much about beechwood. With my cabinet guy the price of wood was the same basically between oak and beechwood so I went with something differen't. I'll have to see it to know what you guys are talking about on the grains.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

plumbco said:


> I don't really know much about beechwood. With my cabinet guy the price of wood was the same basically between oak and beechwood so I went with something differen't. I'll have to see it to know what you guys are talking about on the grains.


Here's an easy way to "see" it in your head... remember your mothers chopping block? They used to make those with oak and beechwood, dark and light. Course some used different woods but, the lighter sections would have been beechwood.


----------

